# Shepherds Bush, London



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 29, 2008)

I realise this is a little bit of a long shot, but I will be running a D&D 4e game in Shepherds Bush on Monday nights, starting from the middle of June (once the books have come out).

The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned, and I'm always happy to meet new gamers.

Leave a note here and I'll get in touch.


----------



## La Bete (May 6, 2008)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I realise this is a little bit of a long shot, but I will be running a D&D 4e game in Shepherds Bush on Monday nights, starting from the middle of June (once the books have come out).
> 
> The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned, and I'm always happy to meet new gamers.
> 
> Leave a note here and I'll get in touch.




oooh.... I could be a goer - I'm based in Hammersmith, about 10 mins walk from she bu green.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 6, 2008)

La Bete said:
			
		

> oooh.... I could be a goer - I'm based in Hammersmith, about 10 mins walk from she bu green.




I'll be posting back to this thread when I can confirm a start date and proper location - you can also email me at redmole_ghost@yahoo.com to talk about it further.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 27, 2008)

I now have a potential venue - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/38/388/Green/Shepherds_Bush starting at 6pm and running through to 10pm. The room is downstairs.

The first session is currently scheduled for Monday 9th June - if that changes I will make a note here.

Hope to see you!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 28, 2008)

Venue is confirmed - 6pm at the Green pub, downstairs on Monday 9th July.

See you there?


----------



## JamesP (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Tallarn, 

I might be able to attend. I've only arrived in London a couple of weeks ago, and I ddidn't bring my dice with me, but I am really keen to have a go at the new rules. 

Were you thinking of just running KotS first to get the hang of the new system? I don't mind if you'd rather leap into a new campaign straight away, but as I will likely be a fairly unreliable attendant, I would understand if you'd rather not include me in your grand schemes. Just so you know. Also, did you want me to make a character up before the night so we can get the ball rolling ASAP? If so, are there any restrictions you'd care to list (ie. point array, etc.)?

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 2, 2008)

JamesP said:
			
		

> I might be able to attend. I've only arrived in London a couple of weeks ago, and I ddidn't bring my dice with me, but I am really keen to have a go at the new rules.
> 
> Were you thinking of just running KotS first to get the hang of the new system? I don't mind if you'd rather leap into a new campaign straight away, but as I will likely be a fairly unreliable attendant, I would understand if you'd rather not include me in your grand schemes. Just so you know. Also, did you want me to make a character up before the night so we can get the ball rolling ASAP? If so, are there any restrictions you'd care to list (ie. point array, etc.)?




Yes, we're going to be running KotS (or another intro adventure) and sticking with the published modules. Not sure if it's going to be a weekly or fortnightly game at the moment, so attendance might be easier than you think.

I'd suggest you come along next monday and meet the other players to discuss things - if you want an idea of what you want to play that's great but I'd prefer it if you didn't commit it to paper as I want everyone to come up with characters together.

Just to get this in the open from the start - I am opposed to piracy and I'd prefer it if you didn't talk about the pdf's that you have. I assume that's what you meant by saying you have "access".

I do, however, have no problem with lending dice.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 3, 2008)

Update:

The group is now running two games on alternate weeks, as some players can only play every other week.

One game currently has seven players (that's the one I'm DMing!) and is playing next Monday 7th July and every two weeks after that.

Campaign website: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaign/theshepherdsbushgame

The other game is another 4e game, run by my friend Joe and is Norse themed (although using all 4e core books for now). The next game for that is on the 14th July and every two weeks after that and if you're interested, please let me know via the email address posted earlier in the thread. We currently have, I think, five players, possibly six.

Campaign website: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaign/swordlands


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 3, 2008)

Just adding another reply so I can subscribe to the thread...


----------

